# P N W Outbackers Spring Rally 2011 April 29-May1



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Toppenish Yakama Nation RV Park
RV Park

The location is just too perfect for most of those that attend our rallies and has just about everything including wineries for those of you that like to visit wineries! Park has pool and hot tub that the kids really enjoy! 
RV Sites are large and level, lots of grassy areas for the doggies too!Paved pathways for walking and kids to ride bikes. Playground. Office has golf clubs for putting green, horshoes, volleyball equipment.
Those of us already signed up are coming in on Thursday so as to go to the Seafood Buffet at the Casino. It is awesome and $20 and $2 less for those 55 and older . Gordon, Mark, Lynn, Rick and Myself ate til we couldn't walk! Lol!

I blocked sites 100-109 for Outbackers- That is 9 Spaces-C'mon Let's Fill Them Up!

*Thunder* - Space *101.*.. arriving 4-28 and leaving Monday

*MV945*- Space* 103*...arriving 4-29

Wa Cougar has cancelled







Space 104 open

*Doxiedoglover*- Space*106*...arriving 4-28 and leaving Monday Bringing Spaghetti and Garlic Bread

*BlueWedge-* Space 108*.. *arriving 4-29 Bringing Meat and a side dish*
*
*Timber* -Space *109* Arriving 4-28 and leaving Monday Bringing Ceasar Salad and Chocolate Cake

Rv Park
​


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

We will be there, of course. In 2008 we had 13 families. Let's see if we can't do better in 2011. j


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

I will talk to Vic and see what we can do. It would be nice to join you next year. Thanks Tawnya for taking the lead again.

Kelly


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Rats... Already made plans for the Astoria Seafood Festival April 29 - May 1st (Fort Stevens). I'll keep on trying for a rally somewhere.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Thought I would post the new website for Yakama Nation RV Park. -> Yakama Nation RV Park


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

It's not too early!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> :.sign0178: It's not too early!


I'll get right on it.

John


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

We are in for 108.

*NOTE: When you call select the option for group reservations.*


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

We are reserved for the 29-May 1st in Site 104!!!








See ya then!!!

Kelly


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

WACOUGAR said:


> We are reserved for the 29-May 1st in Site 104!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone know who these people are? Wa Cougar,Wa Cougar..sounds familiar,but can't quite place them?


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> We are reserved for the 29-May 1st in Site 104!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone know who these people are? Wa Cougar,Wa Cougar..sounds familiar,but can't quite place them?
[/quote]

They're just a couple of SOB's!!!!!!


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> We are reserved for the 29-May 1st in Site 104!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone know who these people are? Wa Cougar,Wa Cougar..sounds familiar,but can't quite place them?
[/quote]

I know them. Doxie please update your first post ... with their site.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

BlueWedge said:


> We are reserved for the 29-May 1st in Site 104!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone know who these people are? Wa Cougar,Wa Cougar..sounds familiar,but can't quite place them?
[/quote]

I know them. Doxie please update your first post ... with their site.















[/quote]

At least someone remembers us! See if I talk to the people in site T12 at Belfair


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Just a note here, we will have to miss this rally. It will be the first time since we began the PNW rallies in 2005 that we will be missing one. We will be in Italy (sorry, someone had to go)! I am sure Doxie will be able to handle the leadership mantle on her own. D&J


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

jnk36jnk said:


> .gif[/img] Just a note here, we will have to miss this rally. It will be the first time since we began the PNW rallies in 2005 that we will be missing one. We will be in Italy (sorry, someone had to go)! I am sure Doxie will be able to handle the leadership mantle on her own. D&J


I tell ya what. I'll trade ya. You go to the rally and I'll go to Italy!! (my dream trip). Oh well, I guess it's okay since we will have just gotten back from our 10 day Caribbean cruise 2 weeks before the rally!!! (But Italy is much better!!)

Kelly


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

jnk36jnk said:


> Just a note here, we will have to miss this rally. It will be the first time since we began the PNW rallies in 2005 that we will be missing one. We will be in Italy (sorry, someone had to go)! I am sure Doxie will be able to handle the leadership mantle on her own. D&J










but I can't handle it alone! Fine then! Kelly will fill your shoes!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

WACOUGAR said:


> We are reserved for the 29-May 1st in Site 104!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone know who these people are? Wa Cougar,Wa Cougar..sounds familiar,but can't quite place them?
[/quote]

I know them. Doxie please update your first post ... with their site.















[/quote]
those people in site T12 on Memorial Weekend are super cool!









At least someone remembers us! See if I talk to the people in site T12 at Belfair








[/quote]


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BUMPITTY BUMP BUMP


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Wish we could be there. I will be camping, in a tent, with my oldest son at the Tillikum District Boy Scout Camporee at Fire Mountain near Mt. Vernon. Got poured on for two straight days there last year. No showers, no heat, no TV, no stereo, no comfy bed but I do get my fill of teen age boys and all the bodily noises they can make. I miss my Outback on these outings.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Toppenish Yakama Nation RV Park
> RV Park
> 
> The location is just too perfect for most of those that attend our rallies and has just about everything including wineries for those of you that like to visit wineries! Park has pool and hot tub that the kids really enjoy!
> ...


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Are we doing the potluck thingy ? Which day ?

We will bring meat.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BlueWedge said:


> Are we doing the potluck thingy ? Which day ?
> 
> We will bring meat.


Yes of course! Saturday! I will bring Stew (and bowls) and Garlic Bread.

I didn't get the dome, but can see if it's available. Last year it would have been $50. Anyone??


----------



## tweety (Feb 21, 2008)

I will bring a caesar salad and CHOCOLATE CAKE!! Can we hold off on the Dome until its closer to us going and we can see what the weather is going to be like, And then rent it if we need to.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

tweety said:


> I will bring a caesar salad and CHOCOLATE CAKE!! Can we hold off on the Dome until its closer to us going and we can see what the weather is going to be like, And then rent it if we need to.


Lynn, Lynn, Lynn. It's CHOCOLATE CAKE







and Ceasar Salad...in that order, you know, priority first!


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I will bring a caesar salad and CHOCOLATE CAKE!! Can we hold off on the Dome until its closer to us going and we can see what the weather is going to be like, And then rent it if we need to.


Lynn, Lynn, Lynn. It's CHOCOLATE CAKE







.gif[/img] and Ceasar Salad...in that order, you know, priority first!
[/quote]

Just bring the Chocolate


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

I haven't thought much about what to bring for a potluck. My mind is much more on "Cruise Mode" among other things. I will start to think about it and let you know. I agree on waiting on the Dome, especially with the number of people so far. We may not need it and if weather is good it would be nicer to be outside.

Kelly


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Just added Thunder!







When is everyone arriving?


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

I thought this forum was down, glad to see its not quite yet. 
We were originally planning on arriving Thur 28 but now that is daddy/daughter donut night at Kindergarten. So it looks like we are arriving on Friday 29. Good thing, too, our wine supply needs replenishing!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

mv945 said:


> I thought this forum was down, glad to see its not quite yet.
> We were originally planning on arriving Thur 28 but now that is daddy/daughter donut night at Kindergarten. So it looks like we are arriving on Friday 29. Good thing, too, our wine supply needs replenishing!










Awww!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Bumpity Bump Bump!







What is everyone bringing? (check very first post!)


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Bumpity Bump Bump!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheryl said that we are going to bring a side dish to go along with the meat.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Bumpity Bump Bump!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Saturday Weather is 66 degrees, partly cloudy and only 10% chance of rain so it looks good! What time would everyone like the Potluck?


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

5:30-6ish?


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

So sorry we can't make it this weekend. Life has gotten in the way. Sure hope you all have a good time and that we can see some of you all another time. I think we will be staying a little closer to home this summer. Bummer!!!









Kelly


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Whew! when did getting ready become so tiring?







I need a drink and campfire







. Will leave hopefully in next hour. Waiting to hear from Prosecuter if Rick has court tomorrow. If so, he has to go to station and gather stuff. If not, we can hit the road. If he does have court, he has to come back tonight for early morning court. Then back up to Toppenish. Sigh. Good thing we live so close .









Seafood Buffet tonight at the casino!







Lookout crab legs and shrimp, we are diving in!


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Whew! when did getting ready become so tiring?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have a Cosmo for me!!!


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

You guys still eating ?







That must be an impressive buffet.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BlueWedge said:


> You guys still eating ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, we hid out all night! Haha!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Have a GREAT weekend guys! Sorry we had other plans (Astoria Seafood Festival). Will plan better next year.

As luck would have it, we will be in Toppenish 05/28-30 in BlueWedge's site 108......


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

We are all here! Bluewedge and MV945 arrived today







. These high winds will probably keep us all trailer bound tonight, no fire







. The only people you see outside are the ones who are walking their dogs







.


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

Let's see...
Stop in Ellensburg and pick up daughter from CWU - check
Stop in Yakima so said daughter can buy a car - check
Get to Toppenish and set up camp - check
Appx time until Bella (youngest daughter) has a major meltdown - 40 minutes
Too windy to BBQ - off to burger joint for dinner
Get Bella to bed - check
Finally - relax


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Photo of 2011 Spring Rally! Was wonderful as always!

Toppenish 2011


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Better late than never. Toppenish 2011 Photos


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BlueWedge said:


> Better late than never. Toppenish 2011 Photos


----------

